# Wheres the wee mammals in Scotland?!



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Hello all!
Well im looking to get multis and Degus, maybe even some Harvest mice. Y'know, the little more exotic rodents. But damned if i can find them! lol 
Got my first Chinchilla after a wee bit of searching as i didnt want to get one from a pet shop, found a lovely gal in Edinburgh who breeds them and got a little female ebony. Now i just need to find her a friend and even thats turning out to be a problem. 
Id love a Gambian pouched rat one day but im sure that'll be like finding the Holy Grail up here!
So where o where are all the breeders of lovely little rodents in Scotland? Will i really have to go all the way to England to get what wee beasties i want? Surely not!


----------



## Grumpymouth (Jun 28, 2007)

I've often told people that the only way I've seen some parts of the UK is by travelling there to pick up animals!!! :lol2:

I got my Gambian, Ben, from Bristol (I met LouLou there, who came up from Devon), and my cane toads in Newport and Northampton (separate occasions) so you may have to travel I'm afraid. 

But it's worth it. To be honest, the travelling will be stressful for a small mammal, my Ben had a full day of travelling and looked to be about at his wits' end when I finally got him home. But they do settle down. 

For pouched rat breeders, the ones I know of are in Devon and Gloucestershire - I haven't heard of any in Scotland or even in the north of England. Good luck! :2thumb:


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Im pretty sure the garden centre come pet shop in Cupar had some degu's when i last went down. Perhaps go in and enquire, they may be able to get you other stuff aswell. Best of luck with search though does seem Scotland is a little barren in regards to exotic shops.


----------



## DiegotheDestroyer (Sep 16, 2008)

You can get Degus in Coatbridge, but it would be a trek for you


----------



## madasafish (Sep 12, 2005)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/food-classifieds/190162-multis-sale-fife-scotland.html

send a PM if you are interested. I hope to have pigmy mice soon. cheers


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Pm'd! :2thumb:

Thanks for the advice everyone, id be willing to travel to get what i want, just worried about the stress levels as it'd have to be a train journey. 
What i REALLY want is African Pygmy Dormice but that seems like it'd definately be a journey. 
It'll be a while before i can get a Pouched rat but that gives me plenty of time for research!


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Well im going down to nottinghamshire next week to pick up a Great Dane pup for my mum as shes missing having a Dane around. So if anyone knows of someone in the area with lovely wee beasties, Let me know!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Ooo theres an amazing exotic reptile and mammal shop in Nottingham, on toton roundabout next to the garden centre, contact Lucy_ on here she works there! its a great place they have skunks and everything! lol


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

ok av got multis here if all esle fails the aquatic centre shop in edinburgh has pyigmy (sp) dormice in 50.00 a trio tho and pah have degus 25.00 each lol

2 are shops tho altho the aqautic centres not a bad place very well set out and animals cared for great


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

ooo really? Im really wanting dormice though, definately. Got a wee setup here that'd be perfect! 
Ill bear that shop in mind. TA! :2thumb:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

no problem if you need more info p.m spit on here as shes one of the head people there


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Just thought id add if anyones interested im going down to Glapwell to pick up a puppy and ive arranged to meet angeldog off here to buy a couple of harvest mice. There another 2 going if any Scots want them! Just geez a PM if youre interested.


----------

